# Gloves that stay DRY!



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

Why can I buy that actually keeps moisture OUT?
I always spray all my wear, boots and gloves with waterproof spray.
It seems to work on everything but the gloves because they have so many seams. No matter how much I use, they are always half soaked at the end of the day.

Does anything actually work?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

having more than one pair of gloves?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use my hestra with the protection juice they give you. They have wool liners which help too.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

POW works for me even in the rain,,,,


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My Dakine mitts keep me dry from open to close.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Could your gloves be wetting from inside out?

I have a couple pairs that are too warm and my hands sweat soaking the inside.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

andrewdod said:


> having more than one pair of gloves?


+1
I've always a second pair with me. My gloves are usually wet cos of sweating (gore tex).


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

No such thing


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I was almost gonna buy a can of spray shit for $15 bucks, I googled the product while I was in the store to see if it was any good?

Turns out they're pretty much all shit.

But I stumbled upon a write up of some dude who mixed clear 100% outdoor silicon caulk, with mineral spirits.

Then painted on the mixture & let it dry.

It works. 100% waterproof.:bowdown: 
0% Breathable, can't have em both.:dunno:

I've only done 1 pair of shitty old gloves, but I've got shitty old jackets to try it out on too.

For the price, ya can't beat it.

Buddy started by mixing it in a bucket by hand:thumbsdown:
Someone wrote in, put it in a 2 liter bottle & shake it.:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Been using candygrind gloves and mitts for a few years now, hands stay warm and dry even in the rain and spring slush. Both are leather I just tend to stick some leather balm on them once in a while.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Argo said:


> I use my hestra with the protection juice they give you. They have wool liners which help too.


+1

Hestra do the best gloves in the industry, IMO.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

francium said:


> Been using candygrind gloves and mitts for a few years now, hands stay warm and dry even in the rain and spring slush. Both are leather I just tend to stick some leather balm on them once in a while.


How many days a year do you ride?

According to my shop friends, Candygrind are the worst and most returned gloves they sell.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Current gloves must have 40+ days on them and still keep my hands dry my mitts 30+ days so far and they're still great, have outlasted my ak oven mitts which started to let water in the seams after 20 odd days. I suppose it's how you look after them being leather they do need treating or they go dry and crispy.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Easy waterproof clothing, and about anything else in your world.
http://bushcraftusa.com/forum/showthread.php/14523-waterproofing-tarps-tents-ect


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Review: North Face Meru gloves


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The only thing I have done to my gloves to keep them continuing to keep my hands dry is wash them at the beginning of a new season with some NikWax tech wash. I use the 2 part system, where one part is a mild detergent, and the other part is a waterproofing replenisher. This has kept all of my outerwear functioning well.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

FYI, waterproof but not breathable = gloves still soaking. Gloves get wet from the inside.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

scottb7 said:


> Easy waterproof clothing, and about anything else in your world.
> waterproofing tarps,tents ect.


That's the one I read.
It works, 100% everything proof.
Like I said 0% breathable.

It all depends on how wet your snow is?
Lately it's been a mix of rain @ the base & snow higher up.
So, that tiny bit of sweat, is nothing compared to submerging your gloves in slurpee:dizzy:

If you've never been to instructables.com? 
There is something for every type of person to build there.:thumbsup:

Search for headlamps, a couple of them are as bright as the sun.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my gloves have been semi-damp the entire season. they smell...not good


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have 100 days on my gloves since getting them in December. I cut them on my fresh sharpened board last week though.... Still Havent had wet hands....


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Not to open another waterproof-breathability debate (Shred won that one by default IIRC ), but there's more to this...

Lots of gloves have a Goretex membrane in the makeup of them. This is where you'll get your dry gloves that don't soak from sweat. I've got a $50 nothing special pair of Kombi gloves that I've never been wet or cold in during the 60 or so days I have on them from PNW slurpee poo-der to -20 up north. The thing is though... the shell of the gloves does get soaked and logged. My hands stay dry though. The reason is that the Goretex is just one of the layers in the glove and not actually on the outside of the glove actively keeping them dry.

One of the only gloves I've seen that _does_ do this is the Alpha and Beta SV gloves from Arc'teryx. They have the top of the line Goretex Pro finish with crazy micro tape on their seams that give them super crazy dexterity. I've had a pair of Betas on my list all season since I tried some on on opening day but haven't seen any at a deal I can swallow. Oh right. Did I mention they're over $200? Yeah...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinkos and SnoSeal for the win necro bot.


----------

